# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  تمامی آموزش های WebBrowser همینجا

## ameri110

سلام دوستان
من تصمیم گرفتم یک مجموعه از آموزش های وب بروزر در این تاپیک جمع آوری کنم
از کمک شما نیز خوشحال میشم
لطفا از ارسال سوال هم اکیدا خودداری کنید
----------------------------------------------- فهرست -----------------------------------------------

*ذخیر کردن صفخه وب بروزر**حذف منوی کلیک راست از وب بروزر**تغییر اندازه فونت وب بروزر**لود کردن یک صفحه در وب بروزر**پروگرس بار برای وب بروزر**کنترل چک باکس در وب بروزر**گرفتن سورس صفحه وب بروزر**دریافت تصویر از وب بروزر**دریافت لینک از وب بروزر**دریافت لینک تصاویر از وب بروزر**جست و جو در وب بروزر**خواندن rss از وب بروزر**گرفتن مقدار فیلد**مقدار دهی به فیلد
*

----------


## ameri110

Option Explicit
Private Sub Command1_Click()
WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_SAVEAS, OLECMDEXECOPT_DODEFAULT
End Sub
Private Sub Form_Load()
WebBrowser1.Navigate2 "www.google.com"

End Sub

----------


## ameri110

Option Explicit    Dim CustomWB As WBCustomizer 'Deceler the CustomWBPrivate Sub Form_Load()   Set CustomWB = New WBCustomizer   With CustomWB      .EnableContextMenus = False 'Disable The Menu      .EnableAllAccelerators = True      Set .WebBrowser = WebBrowser1   End With    WebBrowser1.Navigate "www.google.com"        CustomWB.EnableContextMenus = FalseEnd Sub

----------


## ameri110

این کد به شما نشون میده که چطور اندازه فونت صفحه را تغییر دهید
همان View -> Text Size Menu در IE
Private Sub Command1_Click() ' Smallest Button

On Error Resume Next

    WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_ZOOM, OLECMDEXECOPT_DONTPROMPTUSER, CLng(0), vbNull

End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click() 'Small Button

On Error Resume Next

    WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_ZOOM, OLECMDEXECOPT_DONTPROMPTUSER, CLng(1), vbNull

End Sub

Private Sub Command3_Click() 'Medium Button

On Error Resume Next

    WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_ZOOM, OLECMDEXECOPT_DONTPROMPTUSER, CLng(2), vbNull

End Sub

Private Sub Command4_Click() 'Large Button

On Error Resume Next

    WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_ZOOM, OLECMDEXECOPT_DONTPROMPTUSER, CLng(3), vbNull

End Sub

Private Sub Command5_Click() 'Largest Button

On Error Resume Next

    WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_ZOOM, OLECMDEXECOPT_DONTPROMPTUSER, CLng(4), vbNull

End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()

    WebBrowser1.Navigate2 "www.google.com"

End Sub

----------


## ameri110

Private Sub Command2_Click()    WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_OPEN, OLECMDEXECOPT_PROMPTUSEREnd Sub

----------


## ameri110

این کید میزان لود شدگی صفحه وب بروزرا نمایش می دهد

Private Sub Command2_Click()    WebBrowser1.ExecWB OLECMDID_OPEN, OLECMDEXECOPT_PROMPTUSEREnd Sub

----------


## ameri110

Private Sub Form_Load()
WebBrowser1.Navigate "https://www.google.com/accounts/ManageAccount"
End Sub
Private Sub Check1_Click()
    If Check1.Value = 0 Then
        WebBrowser1.Document.All.PersistentCookie.Checked = False 'unchecked
    Else
        WebBrowser1.Document.All.PersistentCookie.Checked = True 'checked
    End If
End Sub

----------


## ameri110

Dim pageSource As StringpageSource = webBrowser.document.body.parentElement.innerHTML

----------


## ameri110

Dim pageImages As ObjectpageImages = webBrowser.document.getElementsByTagName("img")

----------


## ameri110

Dim pageLinks As ObjectpageLinks = webBrowser.document.getElementsByTagName("a")

----------


## ameri110

Dim pageImageLinks As CollectionDim pageLinks As ObjectpageLinks = webBrowser.document.getElementsByTagName("a")Dim link As ObjectDim linkChildren As ObjectFor Each link In pageLinks  linkChildren = link.getElementsByTagName("img")  ' Can't remember if this next bit will work, might need fiddling  If (linkChildren.Count) _    pageImageLinks.Add(link)Next

----------


## ameri110

Private Sub Command1_Click()    Dim strfindword As String        strfindword = InputBox("What are you looking for?", "Find", "") ' what word to find?            If WebPageContains(strfindword) = True Then 'check if the word is in page                MsgBox "The webpage contains the text" 'string is in page            Else                MsgBox "The webpage doesn't contains the text" 'string is not in page            End IfEnd SubPrivate Function WebPageContains(ByVal s As String) As Boolean    Dim i As Long, EHTML    For i = 1 To WebBrowser1.Document.All.length        Set EHTML = _        WebBrowser1.Document.All.Item(i)        If Not (EHTML Is Nothing) Then            If InStr(1, EHTML.innerHTML, _            s, vbTextCompare) > 0 Then            WebPageContains = True            Exit Function        End If    End IfNext iEnd FunctionPrivate Sub Form_Load()    WebBrowser1.Navigate2 "www.msn.com"End Sub

----------


## ameri110

فقط کافیه یک دکمه و یک لیست باکس بزارید

Private Sub Command1_Click()
 Set rss = CreateObject("msxml2.domdocument")
    rss.async = False
    rss.Load ("http://vbassistant.blogfa.com/rss.aspx")
    List1.Clear
    Me.Refresh
    Set myItem = rss.getElementsByTagName("item")
    
    For I = 0 To myItem.length - 1
       List1.AddItem myItem(I).getElementsByTagName("title").Item(0).fi  rstChild.nodeValue
    Next I
End Sub

----------


## p30rex

> Dim pageImages As ObjectpageImages = webBrowser.document.getElementsByTagName("img")


کار نمیکنه .... :ناراحت:

----------


## p30rex

> کار نمیکنه ....


فکر کنم باید اینجوری باشه
[LEFT]
Dim pageImages As Object
set pageImages = webBrowser.document.getElementsByTagName("img")



[/LEFT]

----------


## ameri110

WebBrowser1.Document.All.Item("Name control").Value

----------


## ameri110

WebBrowser1.Document.All.Item("Name control").Document.Body.innertext

----------


## ameri110

Private Sub WebBrowser1_NewWindow2(ppDisp As Object, Cancel As Boolean)
 Cancel = True
End Sub

----------


## ameri110

WebBrowser1.Document.All.Item("Name control").Click

----------


## majeedpotter

کسی میتونه بهم در ارسال post فیلد های سایت کمک کنه
یعنی میخوام برنامه چند تا فیلد رو پست کنه به یه فایل توی نت

----------

